# Asmodus Minikin V2 - Touch screen mod



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Still not a big fan of this design

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Gizmo said:


> Still not a big fan of this design


I like it, V1's are nice too. Asmodus has some really nice stuff right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

If your turn it around it looks to have the shape of the trays used to bake bread in. 
Or a metal twinkie. Will give this one a miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Pixstar said:


> I like it, V1's are nice too. Asmodus has some really nice stuff right now.


Agreed. I think it looks rad!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac

Pixstar said:


>



Like the look of it.Dynamite screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

The metal twinkie is a pretty good description of it. I do like my Minikin VGOD 120 and V1.5 150. But I'm too old skol, or it's from too long a tenure with the Reos I guess as I just can't get into the off shape box mods much. Even the 2 Sig213's I have was a stretch for me. But if it follows suit of the other Minikin's it ought to be a good reliable mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Igno

This looks shaped almost like my RX2/3 in 2 battery mode, does look nice though. Will see at what price this retails in SA and get it as a third backup (Always have backup to your backup)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Strange enough alot of guys are moving away from that shape due to it nt fitting well in pockets etc.. and to think they would change from a beautiful functional shape and still 2 batteries??? .. stupid move if u ask me


----------



## Nizar

Yeah, definitely not a fan of this design. V1 is way better - aesthetics are just as important to me as functionality. I'll give this one a miss.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It really comfortable and well made! Will report back in a couple of days...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> It really comfortable and well made! Will report back in a couple of days...
> View attachment 69369


Possibly they went for that shape to accommodate bigger tanks comfortably. . Maybe .. maybe Not????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> Possibly they went for that shape to accommodate bigger tanks comfortably. . Maybe .. maybe Not????



They most certainly did do that for sure... the Serpent Mini 25 is very happy on the V2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

How you find versatility with sliding into pocket etc and the grip itself .. vs the v1 ?? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> How you find versatility with sliding into pocket etc and the grip itself .. vs the v1 ?? @Rob Fisher



I never ever put a mod in my pocket because I only wear drawstring Woolies shorts and any mod is gonna cause my pants to fall off and the chicks will go crazy... but I must say it's way more stable standing on a desk. I like the fact that it can handle a 25mm tank with no overhang as well. The feel is great and it's certainly comfortable. The only negative so far is the fire button is quite recessed and you have to get used to it. The touch screen also gets a little getting used to but is a nice touch once you have mastered the speed on the swipe down you need to do to get to the menu.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> I never ever put a mod in my pocket because I only wear drawstring Woolies shirts and any mod is gonna cause my pants to fall off and the chicks will go crazy... but I must say it's way more stable standing on a desk. I like the fact that it can handle a 25mm tank with no overhang as well. The feel is great and it's certainly comfortable. The only negative so far is the fire button is quite recessed and you have to get used to it. The touch screen also gets a little getting used to but is a nice touch once you have mastered the speed on the swipe down you need to do to get to the menu.
> View attachment 69393


Ha ha . So some good and some bads. . Ah let's see how popularity grows for this.. its a minikin after all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

But to answer your question @JsPLAYn... The normal Minikin I guess would be more pocket friendly than the V2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

I didn't like the looks at all, I agreed with the earlier posts and then I scrolled down and it's looking pretty neat! The older box design was too good to drop though, they should have probably added this alongside the older model as a separate range. They should learn from Smok, they make a 220w mod for everyday of the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000

there you go..

*asMODus Minikin Reborn 150W Box Mod*





asMODus is proud to announce the resurrection of the Minikin! The Minikin Reborn features a reworked battery door which features a *magnetic* battery door which provides a tighter, more snug fit for a clean and simplistic look. The OLED display has been drastically enlarged and reconfigured to increase its ease of use and will display all pertinent vaping data so you will always know what's going on at a glance.

The Minikin Reborn is powered by a GX-150-HT chip which allows a maximum power output of 150 watts and retains the same amazing power saving capabilities which were granted in the earlier models of the Minikin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow.. so y a V2 when they restyling the V1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow.. so y a V2 when they restyling the V1



Sales i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I so much prefer the v1 old and now the new


----------



## E.T.

I Have never owned the V1 shape minikin, but the V2 180w is really not that big, with the serpent mini 25 its quite compact, the shape fits my hand perfectly, but because of the "weird form" its not as comfortable in the pants pockets as my recently sold VTC Mini.

But all and all very pleased with the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

E.T. said:


> I Have never owned the V1 shape minikin, but the V2 180w is really not that big, with the serpent mini 25 its quite compact, the shape fits my hand perfectly, but because of the "weird form" its not as comfortable in the pants pockets as my recently sold VTC Mini.
> 
> But all and all very pleased with the mod.


Technically speaking regarding function and features . I can't agree more.. but I think the shape is the downfall as u want something with good features but shud also be aesthetically pleasing to the eyes and aesthetically convenient to lug around

And so that's basically why I prefer the V1 to V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still getting used to my V2... the battery life seems to be better than any device ever... but I'm still battling getting used to the recessed fire button...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

JsPLAYn said:


> Technically speaking regarding function and features . I can't agree more.. but I think the shape is the downfall as u want something with good features but shud also be aesthetically pleasing to the eyes and aesthetically convenient to lug around
> 
> And so that's basically why I prefer the V1 to V2



So It basically checks all your boxes except for the shape?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya this is more the shape of a Rolo, which I am not the biggest fan of. They are comfortable though, but I prefer a box.


----------



## JsPLAYn

E.T. said:


> So It basically checks all your boxes except for the shape?


Let's put it this way.. if it was the only one avail.. ur mind tells you all will be ok and even if u hav2 force it in ur pocket lol. . U will be happy coz ur mind tells u so.. BUT the fact that there is the V1 which to me personally is a better shape.. my mind just leans more to the V1

All said .. its my personal view tho..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Mind you when the Minikin 1 came out, I thought it looked ugly, being more square than the traditional more rectangle box. Till I saw one in the flesh, then I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

The V2 is growing on me. Getting harder to resist....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

rogue zombie said:


> Mind you when the Minikin 1 came out, I thought it looked ugly, being more square than the traditional more rectangle box. Till I saw one in the flesh, then I loved it.


True.. me too because pics didn't do it justice as I pictured it the size of those regular box mods. Then I saw in person and how dainty it is and the power delivery vs battery life and immediately I had2 get myself one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Just curious is the v2 an Asmodus or WeHe mod?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> Just curious is the v2 an Asmodus or WeHe mod?



Asmodus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Search online you will find quite a bit of info about this story. I just looked briefly. Don't quote me on this, correct me because I'm not stating this as a fact. From what I've read Minikin is an Asmodus product, Wehe is the brand of the unauthorised Minikins that were made. Sigelei were making Minikins for Asmodus, and at the same time they were making a clone under the brand name Wehe. While some early versions could have been from the same factory, those were not subject to any Asmodus quality controls and while many argue that it's identical there seems to be quality issues from loose doors to paint quality which on the Wehe models only. Who knows, there might even be a clone of the Wehe model, but at the end of the day the real Minikin is made by Asmodus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

M5000 said:


> Search online you will find quite a bit of info about this story. I just looked briefly. Don't quote me on this, correct me because I'm not stating this as a fact. From what I've read Minikin is an Asmodus product, Wehe is the brand of the unauthorised Minikins that were made. Sigelei were making Minikins for Asmodus, and at the same time they were making a clone under the brand name Wehe. While some early versions could have been from the same factory, those were not subject to any Asmodus quality controls and while many argue that it's identical there seems to be quality issues from loose doors to paint quality which on the Wehe models only. Who knows, there might even be a clone of the Wehe model, but at the end of the day the real Minikin is made by Asmodus.


It's Sigelei's double handed tactics and vape reviewer attacks that left a bad taste in my mouth. I won't support them purely on principal. It's sad because they make such beautiful mods  
I know I'm just 1 person and me not purchasing their products will have zero effect on how much they will make but it won't be my cash helping make them rich.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

I forsee loads of boxy minikins going on sale soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> It really comfortable and well made! Will report back in a couple of days...
> View attachment 69369


What's the black line across the display I keep on seeing in handchecks. This is the 3rd image I see showing that line.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

boxerulez said:


> What's the black line across the display I keep on seeing in handchecks. This is the 3rd image I see showing that line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Probably the screen refreshing is my guess.
Too fast for the human eye to see but a pic can catch it sometimes. You'd see this if you took a pic and an old CRT monitor was in the shot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> What's the black line across the display I keep on seeing in handchecks. This is the 3rd image I see showing that line.



Yip probably screen refresh... you don't see it in real life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

I can't wait for the other colours to be released, I will be saving up for one


----------



## Riaz

Using mine for a couple days now and I like it. 

It is quite heavy though, compared to the Fuchai which is also a 2 battery mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Scratch/peel resistant from general use and placing on surfaces?


----------



## Rob Fisher

M5000 said:


> Scratch/peel resistant from general use and placing on surfaces?



Yip it's rubberized... mine has been with me for a few days of intense use and it's perfect... I have gotten used to the slightly recessed fire button... but the touch screen takes some patience... getting it to activate takes some work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I don't know why we don't see more rubberized mods. It makes perfect sense.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeDude

Personally love the look of this mod. Really considering getting one


----------



## morras

So......how happy is everyone still with their new Minikin's ???

Any flaws or pluses been discovered yet ?

Seriously looking at getting one - just want some more feedback.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> So......how happy is everyone still with their new Minikin's ???
> 
> Any flaws or pluses been discovered yet ?
> 
> Seriously looking at getting one - just want some more feedback.



Still loving it... the touch screen I find rather difficult to use but apart from that it's comfortable and the battery life is outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

No complaints whatsoever. Good battery life the finish seems durable. Touch screen not that bad. Then again its my first duel battery mod so not much to compare it to.


----------



## E.T.

E.T. said:


> So It basically checks all your boxes except for the shape?



@Roodt my first dislike jipee I always wanted one


----------



## Deckie

E.T. said:


> @Roodt my first dislike jipee I always wanted one


I also want a "Dislike"

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## E.T.

@Deckie there you go pal


----------



## Deckie

E.T. said:


> @Deckie there you go pal


Yay, thanks @E.T. .... you made my year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Managed to play around with the v2 last night.

The form factor is amazing! It's a tiny little mod and feels super comfortable in the hand. The finish is also great.

But that recessed fire button is horrible. Trying to fire it feels very awkward. 

Also the touch screen is a little finicky and I found my finger getting in the way of seeing what I'm doing on the screen.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Managed to play around with the v2 last night.
> 
> The form factor is amazing! It's a tiny little mod and feels super comfortable in the hand. The finish is also great.
> 
> But that recessed fire button is horrible. Trying to fire it feels very awkward.
> 
> Also the touch screen is a little finicky and I found my finger getting in the way of seeing what I'm doing on the screen.



100% agree @Yiannaki! You do get used to the fire button after a while....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Could one of you fine gentleman post a pic of the v1/v1.5 and v2 side by side? Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Fully agree on the fire button recess. Sometimes miss fire, not the mod... My big fat fingers.

Aesthetics is great, build quality is solid and size is not really an issue. Fits my jean pockets reasonably comfortable. Like mentioned, its got some weight to it but nothing really excessive.

I've had no real issues unlocking the touch screen, a good un-rushed swipe down does it every time... Interface could've been a bit more friendly though like staying unlocked for a second or 2, but there's only really so many things to adjust. EDIT: Just noticed that it actually does stay unlocked for a bit after you've changed a setting with the new firmware upgrade.

Still arguing with TC modes including TCR and TFR, hope to have these figured out soon as I do enjoy my TC mode (any advice appreciated). Regular wattage and curve modes work well. A days worth of battery life chain vaping around 45W (more than a 1000 puffs on the counter).

Generally loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Could one of you fine gentleman post a pic of the v1/v1.5 and v2 side by side? Many thanks



Sure @Scissorhands! Here we go...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rabbitneko

It's not 100% scratch resistant. My vapes generally go into my handbag with keys and other things (I know...) so my Minikin has some wear and tear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Also, out of interest sake, I ran a test to see how many puffs I could get off the standard green batteries until it no longer fired:

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## M5000

@rabbitneko that sucks! I have used mine mainly indoors but I had high hopes for this mod to withstand the usual wear and tear!


----------

